# engine mapping



## 105754

Hi does anyone have contact details for a good "mapper" in the notts area? what are the advantages/disadvantages of mapping my engine
apache 700se 2.8 jtd fiat engine thank you


----------



## andyman

Got to be worth a trip to the Peterborough Show this weekend. Probly get a good deal as well


----------



## bendog

Just had my 2.8 jtd done at T B turbos at Lancaster they have a rolling road and check output before and after . can stop overnigt with electric hookups


----------



## roclaire

*power chip..*

simplest way is german ebay ,,,look under tuning chip...go to page and find speed buster .in shops ..cost of chip is 79 euros and postage ..2 minute to fix ,...if you buy from a uk dealer they will charge you 200.300 pounds ..all the tuning chipe are produced in germany ...30% power increase and better fuel economy ...


----------



## SueandRoger

Had my 2003 Hymer 544 2.8 jtd Auto done by Alex at boosters uk yesterday and the return home showed a big improvement in performance. I am now towing a Polo on an A Frame and wanted a bit more pulling power on the hills and from what I have seen so far, I expect the test run later this week to prove it money well spent. Alex will be at the Peterborough show.

Regards

Roger


----------



## 96633

Had my 2006 Cheyenne (Fiat 2.8jtd) also done by Alex of Boosters Uk at the South West show in Exeter some months ago. A vast improvement in pulling power and makes the van so much smoother to drive. Can not recommend both the company and the mapping too highly.

Brian


----------



## 105754

Thanks all but no info on drawbacks r there any?


----------



## 96633

Hi curlyman

I have found none to date.

Brian


----------



## 111324

I have chipped my American Ford F350, plus fitted st2 injectors, exhaust and intake kit. For a 5000kg rig (7.3 turbo diesel) it flies! It is an adjustable chip that adds 140bhp max to the stock 260.... It now can cruise at any speed you choose. The fuel consumption has improved - especially if you select the economy mode. I realise this is a bit different to your usual Fiat/Peugeot motorhomes, but the point is the same. All manufacturers do "detune" their engines - the chips are releasing more power by upping the boost and fueling. Most engines will stand this without any problems. What is always worthwhile is to fit a bigger intercooler, or fit one if there isn't one. Every degree that you cool the intake air is worth about one bhp! And cooler air is a lot kinder to the engine. 
I did chip a Hymer/Merc for a friend and the difference on that was amazing... it pulled one gear higher up most hills. Fuel consumption was slightly better. Hope this helps!


----------



## richard863

Hi curleyman
I had my van first chipped then mapped. In both cases yes there was a vast improvement, the better was mapping. This is great if your base vehicle is without faults. It transpired and was discovered by Alex at Boosters that the turbo boost signal was incorrect and caused the power to be only 3bhp greater than basic with the map. After remapping on a rolling road he has now got my donkey up to 176.2bhp. Fantastic, I have yet to do any long runs to check out the economy. So my reservation on my remap in my case was I should not have assumed my engine was normal, had it been all would have been OK. I gambled and got it wrong, assuming Fiat had done all their tests in the first place and given the MH builders a 146bhp or there about engine instead of a basic 133bhp.
Hope this helps in your answer, I will say in hindsight go for a remap, talk to Alex at the Peterborough show.


----------



## wakk44

I had mine done >>HERE<<

Made a big difference,I am in Notts and he came out to re-map the m/home at my house.

The link is actually for a ecu chip but he also does re-mapping which costs approx £225 for a Ducato 2.8 JTD.

Steve


----------



## 105754

Hi thanks for the feedback all great stuff cheers


----------



## boosters

*all the tuning chipe are produced in germany *

I do not know where you got this information from,in fact all the chips (eproms) are mostly manufactured in the far east and are rewritable,as for the tuning file inside you can buy a third party modification which in most cases is just a percentage increase on the existing manufacturers map or you can spend a bit more and get a bespoke map designed and tested by a proper tuning engineer speciffically suited to your vehicle.
It is the difference between a mini and rolls royce.
I have been approched by customers for a cheap remap and have taken on a 3rd part mod from a tuning company which i will have on offer at peterborough along with our own inhouse modifications,while the 3rd party modification is better than power boxes the end result is no comparison to a bespoke modification.
Please feel free to call on our stand for any advice ref remapping.
Regards
Alex


----------



## dragstar

Alex knows what he is talking about after he did mine i noticed a dramatic increase in power, it pulls like a train now especially up hills the cost is relative to what you get back, and at the end of the day you only get what you pay for.


----------



## spindrifter

I'll add my two penny-worth. I had my Peugeot Boxer re-mapped by Alex from Booster prior to a two week trip to France in March this year. The improvement was phenomenal. The "Truck" pulled like a train - the need to change from 5th to 4th and visa versa was greatly diminished. The over-all performance and increased mpg made the investment well worth while. Lastly, I realised how much more relaxing the driving experience had become. To date, I have no reservations in recommending an engine re-mapping from Boosters.

All the best

David (Spindrifters)


----------



## claypigeon

Hi all i had my m/home remapped last sunday by Alex of Boosters, as yet i have not driven it to find out if it is any better but after reading the comments on here i am sure there will be an improvement, i will let you know after the weekend as i am going to Tenby.

Dave


----------



## SueandRoger

Hi All

Further to my last post, took the Polo (1100kg) for a tow round Hampshire the weekend after the re-mapping by Alex and was very impressed with the increase in 'pulling power' and the overall smoothness of the engine. I hardly noticed the extra weight and on the inclines, the Hymer kept up a steady '60' easily with the Auto box only dropping down from 4th to 3rd occasionally as before the remapping, it was usually down to 2nd.

Thanks Alex, a great service which I would strongly recommend to others.


----------



## EJB

The only doubt I have re a remap is when the Fiat garage updates the ECU??????


----------



## HarleyDave

EJB said:


> The only doubt I have re a remap is when the Fiat garage updates the ECU??????


That's exactly my concern too

Is there a (simple) way round this?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

You get your re-mapper to do it again. Some charge, some don't.

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe

The remap is way better than the chip as Boosters say. I had mine done in Cambridge by Torquing BHP (based upon recommendations from a load of people who had their vectras done by him) and the difference was stunning. I know quite a few people who got a tuning box and replaced it with the remap - which will not cause any ECU error messages that chips might sometimes do.

A lot of remappers will do it again free of charge in the very unlikely event that the garage actually reloads the engine software.


----------



## claypigeon

Hi all now for my twopenuthworth, on friday before i went to Tenby i filled up to the brim then drove 175 miles to my destination, the performance was absolutely brilliant no more changing down to third to overtake lorries and it was very smooth to drive actually it was a pleasure to drive the van, now the downside it cost me £43.00 to fill up which after doing my sums was 22--23 mpg so that made my w/end a bit expensive so i have decided only short journey's in future or take the lead out of my right shoe.


----------



## boosters

Hi Dave and Roger
Glad you were pleased with the final result,suggest you drive in slippers dave rather than diving boots,ref peoples concerns if the main dealer does a software upgrade on the vehicle ecu,this happens very rarely but if this should occur i will meet up with the customer and rewrite the modification f.o.c
Regards
Alex
boosters uk


----------



## claypigeon

Hi all i have to say if i had known what the diff in performance and the MPG would be after remapping i would still have it done.

Dave


----------



## HarleyDave

boosters said:


> ... ref peoples concerns if the main dealer does a software upgrade on the vehicle ecu,this happens very rarely but if this should occur i will meet up with the customer and rewrite the modification f.o.c
> Regards
> Alex
> boosters uk


Can't argue with that

Cheers

Dave


----------



## fransgrandad

*Engine mapping.*

Hi All.

Engine mapping can someone please explain just what does that entail,
in what way does this differ from chips and the other devices available.

Les.


----------



## DABurleigh

A skim of obvious posts in this very forum reveals all:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-120.html

Dave


----------



## gibb

Had my hymer 2.8 jtd re mapped at peterborough show by Alex at Boosters and the difference is unreal loads more power and smooth as silk all the way through the rev range would highly recommend it thanks again. Gibb


----------



## cfc

*mapping chipping*

I am thinking of having my nearly new Autocruiser chipped and I have been told by my local fiat service centre / dealer that is does not effect the warranty and is unlikely to be reset on a service etc. Is this correct?


----------



## richard863

*Remap*

As I mentioned earlier on in this thread I had boost problems which Alex sorted out on a rolling road.
Going to the P'boro show we covered 190Kms and cruise set to 65mph used 22Ltrs of fuel this equates to just short of 23.4mph  
I do expect slightly better on a longer run. I will be towing the car on our next EU trip, I quess it will be on the wrong side of 20mph this trip


----------



## fiatducato

Hi, I had my Fiat Ducatto 2.8jtd remapped by Alex of Boosters at the Newbury show this weekend. 

The journey there on the motorway involved usual dropping down into fourth every time we came to a hill. But the return journey was totally different, stayed in fith and could even overtake up hills as other vehicles started to struggle.

Haven't had the chance to check the mpg but the added performance certainly means less pressure on the accelerator which has to be good.


rgds 

Nick


----------

